# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  بنظرتون کدوم؟

## Navid79

سلام من امسال مهندسی پلیمر صنعتی اصفهان تو سراسری قبول شدم و مهندسی صنایع علوم تحقیقات تهران آزاد بنظرتون کدومو برم؟خودم صنایع رو یکم بیشتر پلیمر دوست دارم و همچنین شهرشو ولی اون پلیمر دولتیه الان نمیدونم چیکار کنم بومی خوزستانم هستم و مشکل مالی برای تهران رفتن ندارم

----------

